# Recharge iPad 2



## jodido (4 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

une tite question vous mettez combien de temps vous pour recharger votre iPad?
je trouve ça super long que ce soit sur secteur ou pire ordinateur portable, 4h environ pour le secteur et 6h pour le portable.
Et vous?

Merci


----------



## Route 64 (4 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir,
Quand il est déchargé complètement le mien aussi a un temps de charge d'environ quatre heures sur secteur.


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Mai 2011)

Ce temps de charge était connu et indiqué dans les divers tests sur le net et sur ce site.
Par ailleurs, il est bon de lire et de respecter ces quelques conseils:

http://www.apple.com/fr/batteries/ipad.html


----------



## Sonny972 (4 Mai 2011)

Je suis très intéressé par les réponses, notamment pour l'ipad 2 !


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (5 Mai 2011)

Je ne trouve pas Ca si long 4h, surtout que je ne charge qu'une fois par semaine (et encore). Donc une nuit par semaine, que Ca soit 4 ou 8h, il reste pour mois brancher la nuit, en général le dimanche soir...


----------



## worldice (5 Mai 2011)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Je ne trouve pas Ca si long 4h, surtout que je ne charge qu'une fois par semaine (et encore). Donc une nuit par semaine, que Ca soit 4 ou 8h, il reste pour mois brancher la nuit, en général le dimanche soir...



Mon iPhone se charge en moins de 3/4 d'heure... C'est vrai que la recharge de l'iPad m'a, moi aussi, un peu dérouté.


----------



## jodido (5 Mai 2011)

d'accord merci pour vos retours, j'ai bien lu les différents tests mais la réalité est toujours un peu plus abrupte que les articles 

bon ben on va être patient et essayer de pas en avoir besoin quand la batterie est faible...


----------



## Sonny972 (5 Mai 2011)

Ok. Sauriez-vous si la batterie de l'ipad peut s'user plus vite s'il reste branché toute la nuit ?


----------



## pepeye66 (6 Mai 2011)

Sonny972 a dit:


> Ok. Sauriez-vous si la batterie de l'ipad peut s'user plus vite s'il reste branché toute la nuit ?



Normalement, il faut arrêter la charge dès qu'elle est terminée .
La plupart du temps les chargeurs utilisés le font automatiquement.
Il existe des APPS qui t'avertissent quand la charge est terminée... C'est plus prudent


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (6 Mai 2011)

Avec les technologies de batteries modernes, aucun soucis... Tu peut laisser ta batterie branchée autant que tu le souhaites... D'ailleurs, les batteries utilisées ne supportent pas la décharge complète... Mais Apple a intégré une sécurité: l'iphone coupe avant que la batterie soit complètement a plat... L'ipad, meme combat...

C'est un produit grand publique, et Apple sais comme sont traités ce genre de matériel... Et se débrouille pour intégrer ses contraintes au cahier des charges...

Pour le temps: une batterie iPhone et iPad n'ont pas la meme taille / capacité (cellede L'ipad occupe presque tous l'espace dispo sous l'écran... Normal qu'elle soit beaucoup plus longue a charger que la ridicule batterie de l'iPhone... En proportion, elle charge plus vite d'ailleurs (Grace au chargeur 10w au lieu de 5)...


----------



## Sonny972 (10 Mai 2011)

Merci pour vos réponses


----------

